# Four Seasons Scottsdale



## Gramma5 (Jan 31, 2006)

My daughter and her husband have been given a week, from the MIL, at the Four Seasons Scotsdale t/s in Nov. for their 10th anniversary. They are in their mid 30's and want to know if there is enough to do in this location. They do not play golf but do love to hike, swim and just relax at the pool. They know about Sedona & the Grand Canyon trips but wonder how much is going on at the resort or near by. Is there shopping and restaurants close. They prefer not to have to drive 30 minutes to do things unless it is a day trip.
Their MIL is trading one of her FS Aviara weeks for them. They have been to the FS Aviara before with the family and want to try someplace new.
Is this a good place and time of year in Scottsdale?
Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gramma5 (Feb 1, 2006)

Any information?


----------



## Steve (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Gramma,

The Four Seasons Scottsdale is a gorgeous resort.  It is set in the desert foothills with beautiful views.  The architecture is pueblo, and it is extremely well done.  I think it is the nicest timeshare in Arizona...hands down.

However, it is in a rather quiet and somewhat isolated area of North Scottsdale.  I am in my 30s, and I love it...but it is not in the center of the action.  The adjacent Four Seasons hotel is small and rather intimate.  It's not a big, bustling resort. 

As you asked about, you do indeed have to drive about 30 minutes or more to find much in the way of shopping, dining, galleries, and other activities.  If you want to be close to a lot of activities, a better choice would be Marriott's Canyon Villas or the Westin Keirland Villas.  

November is usually a great time of the year in Scottsdale.  Fairly quiet, but usually nice, mild weather.  Towards the end of the month it can be a bit chilly, but I think it's a good time to go.

Steve


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 1, 2006)

The Four Seasons Scottsdale has been rated in the top ten resorts by TUG since it opened. How can it not be a great vacation?


----------



## dapolrbear (Feb 1, 2006)

As mentioned you do have to drive to get to shopping and restraunts.  We were there last August, it was hot but we loved it. We didn't do much, just swim at the pool and go shopping, by choice. It's a great place to relax, here are some pics of our trip

http://dapolrbear.smugmug.com/gallery/765578

They had daily activities like hiking and work out classes, but we too lazy and hot to go hiking.


----------



## Gramma5 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to all who gave information. I will pass it on to them. I think they would love it!  They have 2 children and would probably enjoy the quiet!!


----------

